# Duda, sustituir Termocontacto por Resistencia.....



## 406svdt (Jul 15, 2014)

Muy buenas chavales haber si me podéis hecha una mano a conseguir el siguiente propósito, consiste en engañar el sistema de refrigeración del auto para así hace salta electro-ventiladores a una menores temperatura.
El sistema esta compuesto por un termo-contacto el cual envía información en ohms a la centralita encargada de comandar a los relai y dichos electro-ventiladores.

El rango de medida que trabajo el termocontacto es un campo de..  5920 ohms a 0 ohms...
 .... es decir 5920 ohms esta el contacto frio a 0 grados
.....  2510 ohms 20 grados...
......  310 ohms a 80 grados...

El sistema tiene dos velocidades , dos modos de función electro-ventiladores 
 Una salta a los 96 grados y la otra a 101 grados.

Y bien. mi cuestión es añadir una resistencia variable o potenciometro a la salida del termocontacto para así restarle ohms y simular una mayor temperatura si fuera posible...??
con ello hacer funcionar los ventiladores a los 80 grados.
Si fuera posible os agradecería bastante que me ayudéis a calcular dicha resistencia...
Gracias de antemani,, Saludos. os dejo fotos.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 15, 2014)

A ver, debe de haber forma de entenderlo, primero un poco de culturilla general, lo siento mucho pero es que me chirría mucho ese "horror", me sube la miopía cada vez que lo veo y ya voy por las doscientas dioptrías: http://www.hispanoteca.eu/Foro-preguntas/ARCHIVO-Foro/a ver si o haber si.htm

Respecto a tu pregunta:
En principio lo que propones son dos simples resistencias en paralelo, lo que pasa es que para siempre estarán en paralelo y puede que no te interese ya que desvarías toda la gama de medidas.
No se que resistencia tiene a 90 ni a 100º cuando lo sepas te digo que resistencia ha que poner en paralelo, si es lineal se puede calcular (pero me da pereza, lo siento)


----------



## 406svdt (Jul 15, 2014)

Muy buenas scooter, gracias por hacerme aprender un poco el castellano.
a 100 grados seria unos 155 ohms...No me importaría desvariar el campo de medidas
siempre que sea a menos ohms para así simular una mayor temperatura.
Gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 15, 2014)

Osea que quieres que a 80º en lugar de 310Ω tener 155Ω

Pues es sencillo, tienes que poner en paralelo una resistencia de 310Ω

Rp=1/(1/R1+1/R2+1/R3+1/R4+.....)

En el caso particular de que las dos resistencias sean iguales el valor del paralelo es la mitad y como 310/2=155 pues no hace falta encender la calculadora.

Lo malo es que a 0º tendrás 6000 en paralelo con 310 que saldrán 294 Ω osea que a 0º el sistema se piensa que está a unos 83º lo cual... puede que no importe o puede que si.
Como poco es probable que el indicador del salpicadero marque mal siempre.


----------



## 406svdt (Jul 15, 2014)

Gracias, le voy viendo las color a la cosa....
Pero no termino de entender que si ponemos una resistencia de 310 ohms.. como a 0 grado dará mas ohms
si hay dicha resistencia quitando ohms...
En cuanto al indicador de temperatura es informado por otra sonda distinta a esta.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 15, 2014)

No da mas, da menos siempre. 294 es menos que 310

A 0º tienes 6000 en paralelo con 310 que da 294 pero 294 Ohm equivalen a 83º de lectura del sistema, mas o menos.


----------



## 406svdt (Jul 15, 2014)

Y bien.. dicha resistencia de 310 ohm no se quema ( soporta esos 6.000 ohms)
Ha de ser una resistencia normal o variable ?


----------



## Scooter (Jul 15, 2014)

Las resistencias no "soportan" Ohmios, "son" de X Ohmios. Lo que soportan es cierta potencia o no, eso depende de a donde esté conectada.
A 12V 310Ω son 12²/310=0,46W

Variable, si la quieres variar si que hace falta, si no la quieres variar no hace falta. Eso ya es decisión tuya.
 Pero cuidado, normalmente no se pone solo una variable porque por error puedes hacerla 0 y romper algo, si tu termoresistencia varía entre 6k y 100Ω Lo normal sería dejar una fija de 100 y en serie una de lo que quieras añadir de forma que por error no la puedas hacer cero, así la podrás variar entre 100 y 100+lo variable. Por ejemplo poner de 100 fijo + 500 variable, así puedes poner entre 100 y 600 Ohm


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 15, 2014)

406svdt dijo:


> Muy buenas chavales . . . .



¿ Estas seguro que ese sensor el que enciende los electro-ventiladores ?


Habitualmente es similar a estos y son con un bimetálico dentro













​


----------



## solaris8 (Jul 15, 2014)

como dice fogonazo, cambiale el sensor por uno de 80° y listo, ademas ese que mostras en la foto se me hace que es el de la computadora, no acciona los electroventiladores  tipicamente esta en el radiador 
en la imagen esta marcado como "bulbo"






 ahora cual es la falla???, porque queres que llegue a 80°???....seria muy bueno saber eso


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 15, 2014)

Es demasiado probable que ese sensor sea el de la ecu y entonces podrías descalabrar toda la inyección .

Saludos !


----------



## 406svdt (Jul 15, 2014)

Hola fogonazo como bien te refieres tienes razon esos termocontactos que me enseñas en fotos, normalmente van instalados en el radiador y son bimetalicos como bien dices. De manera de abre cierra. Interruptor, hay otros con tres pines los cuales son dos circuito .distinto nivel de temperatura.

En mi auto el sistema refrigeracion no lleva sensor como el que me indicas, ni en radiador ni en ninguna otra zona. Ni sistema actua con esta termistencia que enseñe en las fotos la cual envía en omh en un campo de 5920 omhs a 0 omhs. Que recibe la unidad de control del sistema de refrigeracion. Es una centralita aparte no tiene nada que ver con la ecu motor.

Solaris gracias por la ayuda pero como ya bien comenté no aparecen termistencia de este tipo que trabaje a rango menor. Falla no tiene ninguna, procuró que automáticamente salte antes los ventiladores, para asi mantener más fresco el motor en verano.. Asi consiguiendo no sobrepasar los 90.

Dos metros. Este sensor va a otra unidad de control que no es la ecu motor ni una bsi, no pienso que haya que descalabrar , solo estoy engañando la la unidad de control diciéndole que tengo más temperatura, no creo que haya problemas.

Sigo con la idea de Scooter de poner una resistencia fija y probar haber que tal funciona.
Muchas thanks por la ayuda.


----------



## opamp (Jul 15, 2014)

Averiguste si el termistor que quieres "adaptar" es el indicador de temperatura del panel.


----------



## 406svdt (Jul 15, 2014)

El indicador de temperatura del.panel es otra termistencia similar. De un.solo hilo...



Para ser más concreto estamos hablando de esta termistencia.Ver el archivo adjunto 113828



 esta de color marron es la original psa.. La otra de la foto es la generica marca fae, trabaja con el mismo rango

Esta es la generica de la marca FAE.




Que tal una resistencia de estas caracteristicas..??   
  --  330 Ohm RESISTENCIA DE CARBON TOLERANCIA 5% 1/2 W


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 15, 2014)

Considerando dónde la vayas a colocar quizás te convenga de 2 o 5 Watts , solo por mejor rigidéz mecánica.

Probá primero con 1k (1.000 Ohms) a ver cómo va reaccionando


----------



## 406svdt (Jul 15, 2014)

DOSMETROS, de 1 k no puede ser es demasiado!!!! El compañero Scooter ha calculado sobre poner una de 310 ohms. Por.probar si que podria probar con 1 k. Pero es demasiado...


----------



## Scooter (Jul 15, 2014)

Por poner de mas no va a pasar nada.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 15, 2014)

Eso es un NTC de 2.200 Ohms (a 25ºC)

http://archiwum.allegro.pl/oferta/2k2-przy-25s-termistor-ntc-epcos-dobra-cena-5szt-i3080893130.html

Yo particularmente no sería tan radical y probaría primero con 1kΩ , luego con 560Ω y si todo va bien pondría la de 330 Ohms (valor comercial)


----------



## 406svdt (Jul 15, 2014)

Quieres desir que no es una resistencias de estas pequeñas que yo pongo a las bombillas LEDs.. Es otro tipo llamado termistor como bien dice en esa web? De las misma característica?? Donde podria encontrarlo... Por aqui en mi zona esta el novaelec... Pero hay cosas que no las tienen


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 15, 2014)

No no, ese termistor NTC (de coeficiente negativo) es lo que lleva dentro tu bulbo , solo lo puse como información !


----------



## opamp (Jul 15, 2014)

Porque no le pones un termistor , solo la pastilla de: 4.7k,...6.8K,en paralejo y adosado(pegado) a tu termistor original.


----------



## 406svdt (Jul 15, 2014)

Te refieres a sustituir el termistor actual por este otro que dices opamp? Si es asi no podria sacar el actual sin romper conexiónes..
O bien te  refieres poner un termistor más en paralelo al que tengo??
Cual seria su resultado?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 15, 2014)

Hola, me parece que para empezar a hacer pruebas seas prudente y ser lo menos invasivo para el sistema electrónico.
La idea de Scooter es la más simple y reversible. Si quitas el sensor original quizás esté adosado con grasa térmica y demás, puedes deteriorarlo en la manipulación y ahí estamos en problemas.
Por eso te diría que conectes una simple resistencia en paralelo, en los puntos donde corresponda con el sensor, pero dicha resistencia conéctala lo más cerca posible del sistema de control, así no sufre fatiga por temp. y la hostilidad de ese "medio ambiente."


----------



## 406svdt (Jul 15, 2014)

Hombre gudino!!! Un gusto tiene bastante sentido lo que me comentas. Me resultaria dificil ponerla cerca de la unidad de control y que no se cuáles son sus cables... Tendria que ponerlo cerca de la termistencia, podria sacarle un cable y ponerla más distante del motor? O seria factible?
Mañana pondre un breve esquema de la idea que lo quiero hacer y ya me aconsejais maquinas!!!  Saludos.


----------



## opamp (Jul 15, 2014)

Yo he alterado algunas ECU a pedido "para piques". 
Puedes irte de frente a la centralita y colocar un trimpot ,de precision (varias vueltas),en lugar de la resistencia fija que debe hacer de divisor de tension con el termistor NTC en cuestion.


----------



## 406svdt (Jul 15, 2014)

Opamp no seria  meterse en mucho berenjenal el trastear el.interior de la unidad , si es posible engañarlo desde el exterior en su termistencia mucho mejor


----------



## opamp (Jul 15, 2014)

Cuando haces un trabajo "profesional" , no dejas huellas ni cables sueltos, voy directo a la ECU. En tu caso estas yiendo a una tarjeta auxiliar que no tiene cominicacion con la ECU.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 15, 2014)

Amigo, necesitas un multímetro para realizar la tarea de identificación de cables.


----------



## 406svdt (Jul 15, 2014)

Exacto opamp.. Pero como meterme a trastear ducha unidad.. Si aun no he pasado de pegar led con estaño XD jej


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 15, 2014)

No!, no toques la unidad de control. Sólo trabaja inmediatamente después del conector de salida e identifica los cables como comenté.


----------



## 406svdt (Jul 16, 2014)

Buenas chavales, pues este viene a ser el croquis que mas o menos haré así la instalación...
La resistencia le sacare dos hilos de aproximadamente 40 centímetros para alejarla mas del vano motor
y así protegerla de calor y demás como ya me comentaban..
O seria un error situar la resistencia alejada del circuito del tnc...(haria de mas resistencia al estar alejado?)
... ayuda....



Este viene a ser otro croquis, este consiste en una resistencia fija mas una
resistencia variable (un potenciometro) de manera que me resulte mas fácil graduar
esos omhs en relación con la temperatura (calibrarlo)

Díganme si esta bien así la instalación ?


----------



## Scooter (Jul 16, 2014)

No, todo en paralelo no. Pones una fija y el potenciómetro en serie y ese conjunto en paralelo con el sensor


----------



## 406svdt (Jul 16, 2014)

Por cierto scooter, eso helados alacant....buenijissimos!!!!!

Como ya bien comentaba un compañero, debería de buscarme un multimetro y medir que tensión obtengo
para una mejor seleción de cuantos wats comprar la resistencia y potenciometro no?
Hay dos hilos, no es necesario saber cual trae corriente para poner hay resistencia, o ponerla
a la salida del termistor...(ambas cosas es lo mismo no? )

Para medir tension coloco el negativo del teste a masa del coche?
Ya veis ando muy perdido...

Seria asi el esquema final.....


----------



## 406svdt (Jul 17, 2014)

Buenas chavales. Hoy adquiri un potenciometro de 220 ohm.. Y una resistencia 560 ohm 1 w , lo he instalado como en el esquema.... Su resultado ha sido negativo llegando el motor a rosar los 100 grados.. Os dejo foto de como lo hize por si hubo algo mal conectado.. Y otra foto con los valores de mi termistencia. Haber si me podeis ayudar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 17, 2014)

No llego a distinguir bien si es rojo o anaranjado . . .

Marron - Negro - Rojo es 1.000 Ohms
Marron - Negro - Naranja es 10.000 Ohms


----------



## Scooter (Jul 17, 2014)

Esa resistencia es de 10k y de 1/2W, a ver si puede haber un error.


----------



## 406svdt (Jul 17, 2014)

Es marron negro rojo dorado... Me la vendió como 560ohm.. Otra que he provado supuestamente de 1 k . L he conectado sola en paralelo a Tnc... Prueva fallida, tampoco logre que saltara.

Esta bien el circuito asi? O habria que conectar la resistencia en línea a la salida del tnc...?


----------



## Scooter (Jul 17, 2014)

Entonces es de 1k


----------



## 406svdt (Jul 17, 2014)

La potencia nominal (mw) no se tiene en cuenta?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 17, 2014)

Si ni se entibia puede ir tranquilamente de 1/8


----------



## Scooter (Jul 17, 2014)

Esa tiene aspecto de ser de 1/2W
De 1/8W no he conseguido encontrar en las tiendas "normales", de 1/4 W si.


----------



## 406svdt (Jul 18, 2014)

bueno chavales, ya me he hecho con el esquema eléctrico del sistema de refrigeración.
No debería de haber problemas en engañar la unidad de control manipulando el tnc..
cosa que estoy teniendo. os dejo imagen haber si le veis alguna solución.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 18, 2014)

Hola, cual es el problema que tienes ahora?


----------



## 406svdt (Jul 18, 2014)

Problemas no tengo en el circuito, todo funciona perfectamente pero quiero engañar los valores de la sonda de temperatura y no se como!!!
Probe con resistencia en paralelo pero no fue exitosa la prueba, llegando a 100 grados sin saltar electro ventiladores. En su estado real los electro saltan la primera velocidad a 92 grados y la segunda velocidad a 101 grados...Yo quiero conseguir resta valores a la sonda, para que me salte a una temperatura inferior.
 valor del termisor ntc  25º 2.080 ohm..  pienso que seria posible hacerlo engañar.
Pero como soy unm inculto y no se de matemáticas no se calcular valores reales de resistencias para engaña dicho termistor....


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 18, 2014)

Hola, tu problema ha sido expuesto en el post #4, tienes las fórmulas para cálculo de resistencias paralelo. Como también han mencionado, puedes utilizar un potenciómetro en paralelo con la sonda y retocar hasta lograr el mejor desempeño que buscas.
Luego con un multímetro lees el valor de dicho potenciómetro y lo reemplazas con una o varias resistencias hasta alcanzar el valor. No veo más claridad a todo el planteamiento mostrado, salvo la falta de experiencia que puedes tener, pero cómo todo se aprende.


----------



## 406svdt (Jul 18, 2014)

Pues asi probe, con varias resistencias y potenciometro y nada de nada... Tal ves no seria l.resistencia puesta fija a la salida de la termistencia''


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 18, 2014)

Revisa todo de nuevo, corrobora los puntos donde conectas y cómo conectas, no es lo mismo serie que paralelo, si tienes dudas al respecto analiza gráficamente cómo son las conexiones. Luego de ésto debe funcionar. Caso contrario relee nuevamente todos los aportes que hicieron los compañeros. Te recomiendo utilizar un trimpot de 15 vueltas en lugar de potenciómetro, eléctricamente es lo mismo salvo que él te permite hacer un ajuste fino.
Por último sube un esquema eléctrico COMPLETO, sobre como
hiciste el último conexionado y luego vemos.


----------



## 406svdt (Jul 19, 2014)

Esta tarde he estado haciendo de nuevo pruebas con resisntencias en paralelo ala sonda tnc de varios valores, 310, 650 . 1 k .. De manera que he calentado la sonda a mas de 92 grados..alrededor de un valor de 195 ohm..sin conectar resistencia... En cuanto uno resistencia el sistema apaga los ventiladores.. No vengo a entender por que. A pesar que los valores llegue a 0 ... Deberia de seguir ventilador en marcha... Incluso si dejo el circuito abierto sin sonda.. El.sistema detecta y da ventiladores...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 19, 2014)

Debes considerar que el sistema posee retardos de conexión/ desconexión.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 20, 2014)

Puede que el sistema sea "inteligente" y detecte como error que la resistencia baje de repente.
Por otra parte ¿Como mides la resistencia?, a ver si los valores no son los correctos. PAra medirla hay que desconectar al menos un cable del sistema y poner el polímetro.


----------



## 406svdt (Jul 21, 2014)

Pues si, debería de comprobar asi, a ciencia cierta si sabemos los valores que trabaja el tcn...
pero realmente no se sabe que valores me manda la centralita, ni su voltaje....

Para ellos debería medir en ohms? 
     -----positivo a uno de los cables del tnc sin estar conectado el tnc (sonda)???
     ----- El negativo a masa del auto ??'
     ---- Para saber su potencia, debería de mirar del mismo modo pero en 12/24 volt?

Así tanto probar que valor obtengo después de poner una resistencia?


----------



## Scooter (Jul 21, 2014)

No entiendo nada de esto último que dices, lo siento.
¿Como has medido o de donde has sacado los valores de resistencia/temperatura que indicastes al principio?


----------



## 406svdt (Jul 21, 2014)

Los valores lo saque de su catalogo. Específico de esa sonda en concreto.... Yo me.refiero a medir que tensión tengo en uno de los dos hilos tanto como ohm


----------



## 406svdt (Jul 21, 2014)

Bueno tras buscar información sobre el sistema en otros idiomas he encontrado en funcionamiento de la centralita control temperatura que equipa mi coche. Recapitulemos información...
Haber si hay manera de engañar a la sonda..

*Operación:*
1) Medición de la temperatura: la resistencia de la sonda 8008 (pines 7 y 14) es parte de una red de resistencias de precisión. El desequilibrio de tensión de la red se aplica a la doble LM258 amplificador y los terminales 2 y 3 del microcontrolador 47C241 para ser procesados ​​por el convertidor A / D de 8 bits. El circuito también opera tanto anormalidad, y la ruptura de cortocircuito. El valor medido se compara con diferentes umbrales. Sobre la base de estas comparaciones, el microcontrolador activa los transistores Q1 a Q6 que "tire" potenciales salidas masivas 1, 9, 10, 11, 12 y 6, capaz de encender las luces o los relés de control. 
El amplificador LM258 se suministra con 12 voltios, el microcontrolador y el registro de desplazamiento 5 Volts producidos a partir de 12 voltios por el regulador 78L05. El caso no entrega proporcional a la información de la temperatura. 2) La gestión de entrada de la señal: Las señales de entrada son la demanda de baja velocidad (PV) pin 5, la demanda de alta velocidad (HS) en el pin 13, el "despertar" del pin del microcontrolador 15 (+ contacto) y la monitorización del gasto señales internas. Estas señales de entrada se aplican a un registro de desplazamiento 74HC166 y para un terminal de la solicitud de interrupción del microcontrolador. 3) diferentes umbrales de funcionamiento: (salida activada = peso potencial) = 48 ° C Salida de 9 a info Calculadora Climático 8080. = 96 ° C Salida 1 relé PV 1504 (desactiva a 93 ° C). 101 ° C = Salir 10, 1502 y 1503 GV relé (apaga a 98 ° C). 4) diferente umbrales de seguridad y de alerta: (salida activada = peso potencial) = 112 ° C Salida 11, 8015 relé de corte del compresor de aire. 115 ° C Salida = 12, la información de alerta temprana por lo general no se utiliza. 118 Salida ° C = 6, la luz de advertencia de temperatura e indicador de STOP al auricular. 5) Función de post-enfriamiento: Esta función se activa cuando la unidad de temperatura 8010 se suministra con 12 V en el pin Permanente 4 Por lo tanto, el archivo. Contacto de corte + en el pin 15 para y sólo durante 6 minutos después de que el encendido se apaga, el microcontrolador compara la resistencia vista en todo el marrón 8008 termistor (pines 7 y 14) a un valor correspondiente a la temperatura 105 grados Celsius, o alrededor de 3075 ohmios (+ / - 25 ohmios). Si esta resistencia (que aumenta con la temperatura = CTP) alcanza o supera el valor umbral correspondiente a 105 grados, el microcontrolador se aplica un alto nivel en el terminal 10, para un período fijo de 6 minutos, lo que resulta en la masa potencial de desarrollo Pin 1 de la carcasa y, por tanto, el inicio del ventilador de refrigeración del motor en PV y esto independientemente de la variación de la temperatura durante este tiempo. En el Diesel 2,1 (XUD11) la post-refrigeración es controlada por un interruptor térmico colocado en el . radiador y más allá de la descripción anterior 6) Operaciones Especiales: Cortocircuito o interrupción de la sonda de 8008 que se encuentra en los pines 7 y 14: - Encendido conectado: las salidas 1, 9, 10, 11 activado (corte del compresor , motoventilateurs PV luego 3 segundos más tarde GV) - Contacto sin conexión a tierra, durante 6 minutos después de parar el motor:. post-enfriamiento el encendido hace que los cortos motoventilateurs vísperas de GV Ubicación del principal componentes:

Haber si podéis darme alguna ideas, ya sabéis que estoy muy perdido en electronica...
si ustedes no hago nada chavales:cabezon::estudiando: dare yo un repaso a este circuito y como actua las resistencias.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 21, 2014)

Pues según esa tabla va al revés de como decías: a mas temperatura mas ohmios así que tendrás que poner una resistencia en serie, NO en paralelo


----------



## opamp (Jul 21, 2014)

Total NTC o PTC ?!,...tomadura de pelo?!


----------



## Scooter (Jul 21, 2014)

Yo no lo tomaría como tomadura de pelo, mas bien como palos de ciego.
Si no sabemos que hace el sensor no podemos "engañarlo".
Por prueba y error, pon una resistencia en serie a ver que pasa.


----------



## 406svdt (Sep 11, 2014)

Muy buenas compañeros, decir que tras tener algo de tiempo volví al caso de engañar el sistema de temperatura del auto.... reduciendo el valor en ohms de la sonda temperatura....
y como ya me habéis dicho y haciendo cuentas todo funciono como quería...
Muchas gracias a todos...saludos.


----------

